
At Repair Cafes, ‘Beloved but Broken’ Possessions Find New Life - hourislate
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/18/us/repair-cafe.html?contentCollection=weekendreads&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=c-column-middle-span-region&region=c-column-middle-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-middle-span-region
======
jmduke
This is a lovely concept and I'm kind of sad that there isn't a cafe in my
state of Washington (list of locations, in case you missed it from the
article: [https://repaircafe.org/en/visit/](https://repaircafe.org/en/visit/))

Besides the obviously nice communal aspect of the entire thing, I think this
evokes a question that will become more and more vital over the coming years:
_how do we build an ethos of sustainability when the immediate merits of
sustainability keep shrinking?_

~~~
SpikeDad
You can't because if it's going to cost corporations money to make things more
repairable then it's not going to happen.

There's always a tendency for technical folks to think that their world view
is the view of most people and I submit that's not the case. I mean reality
shows that people choose price and functionality over repair-ability.

There seems no rationale to me that would make me sacrifice all of the
qualities that makes consumer electronics desirable - affordability,
availability, functionality.

It seems mutually exclusive to rapid production of consumer goods.

~~~
rashkov
Good points all around. I think that there are also non-technical people who
remember when devices would last a very very long time. That is something
tangible that consumers have lost to some extent.

